
How do you document what you are learning at work? - seeyes
We run a whole bunch of micro-services at work and I keep discovering things about them when I am reading through the code, fixing bugs, runbooks or whatever else. Right now, I have a note for every service and I keep appending to that. Evernote has some serious issues - no versioning, easy to totally delete the note (no warning). How do you all keep track of all the incremental learning?
======
drl42
Mindmaps, with notes. Allows you to organize the information in a visual
hierarchy, so that you can quickly refer back to the notes. I use Freemind[1],
an open source tool.

[1] -
[http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

------
e19293001
If you're using emacs you can use org-mode for note taking. Plus, there are
lots of benefits wherein you can organize everything just in plain text.

Some of the previous discussions about org-mode:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2423276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2423276)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8668271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8668271)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2091850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2091850)

From org-mode website: Org mode is for keeping notes, maintaining TODO lists,
planning projects, and authoring documents with a fast and effective plain-
text system.

[http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/)

------
theGREENsuit
I use OneNote. I have a Notebook for each project I'm on, with tabs to keep my
notes organized. My small team, 3 people, has a shared OneNote Notebook to
allow collaboration. At my previous employer, we used Atlassian's Confluence.

------
kat
I have a few text files at work that I keep track of things. I treat it more
as a reference file/personal FAQ file, some notes are verbose and some are
terse. When I am learning on a side project I keep my notes in Google docs. I
take the time to format those notes better so I can study them easily. Google
Docs has history and warns you when you delete a file. What do you use
versioning for? I correct my notes when I discover they are wrong, and if we
release a new version of the product, I just record the new behaviour in
addition to the old behaviour (along with dates, build numbers etc)

------
atmosx
I'm using tiddlywiki and I must say it's doing an amazing job. It doesn't
stand on the way, works via mobile, everything is fine so far. I am slowly
transitioning from Evernote. However if someone doesn't pick-it-up it will
probably cease[1] by the end of 2016.

[1] [http://osmo-service.tiddlyspace.com/ServiceUpdate20160112](http://osmo-
service.tiddlyspace.com/ServiceUpdate20160112)

------
davelnewton
Wiki, that way other people can contribute as _they_ learn incrementally.

Wiki gardening is a thing, though, and without it, doom will follow.

At my last job we did the same thing, but I heavily customized the wiki to
include endpoint testing, DB access, context-sensitive autocomplete, etc. It
was pretty cool.

~~~
seeyes
I use wiki for stuff the team would care about. But asking this for personal
use. For eg, there might be some git commands that I learned that I want to
write down, everyone else may not really care about it/ may already know it.

~~~
davelnewton
Same answer; wiki, with customization for search.

Lately I use nvAlt, and now I may switch to Quiver (OS X), for a lot of that.
I might even switch to Dash (of which there are Linux variants) after I
explore its snippets and note-taking capabilities.

------
ApolloRising
I found Evernote was the easiest way to always have it around.

------
afarrell
A directory of markdown files. I use git for version control.

------
tugberkk
I just write them to text files and usually lose them.

------
SkyRocknRoll
I use gist.github.com

